# Skull Kingdom, gone forever.



## Spookkid (Dec 27, 2005)

It was destroyed the 28th. Anyone ever go? I really wish I went in when I went to Florida. How stupid of me not to.


----------



## HalloweenZombie (Jul 22, 2007)

I went a few years back. It was just OK. They advertised like they had great makeup and lots of actors, but they didn't. I think they had two or three in the whole place. The lobby was cool. They had some nice airbrushing outside. But I wasn't impressed with the haunt itself. My wife wasn't impressed either and she is easily scared. 

Being in Florida, they really needed to ramp up their event to compete with other tourist attractions, but failed to do so. When we went there was no waiting, so business wasn't good.

I have some pictures somewhere. I'll have to dig them up and put them online sometime.


----------



## HalloweenRick (Nov 25, 2005)

There is an article on this in Haunted Attraction magazine. At the end, the guy who you bought your ticket from was also the guy who ran the tour who was also the guy setting off the props. You could see the yellow foam through the facade it had weathered so bad. I think the article is still online.


----------



## Spookkid (Dec 27, 2005)

HalloweenRick said:


> There is an article on this in Haunted Attraction magazine. At the end, the guy who you bought your ticket from was also the guy who ran the tour who was also the guy setting off the props. You could see the yellow foam through the facade it had weathered so bad. I think the article is still online.


Is this the one?
http://www.hauntedattraction.com/21/skull.html


----------



## skeletonowl (Aug 8, 2006)

man I always wanted to go there. I don't really like walkthru's I get scared :0


----------



## BuriedAlive (Jun 8, 2006)

Me and the Mrs. took a trip to FL. a few years back and went. It was refreshing to not only go somewhere that wasn't a theme park, but also going to a haunted house in March helps to hold one over until Oct.. It was us and a group of three Russian girls in the lobby, so they sent us through together. Being the only male, I ended up being the sacrificial leader while my wife and the Russians hunkered behind me. Even then, I had the feeling that it was being run on a skeleton crew (no pun intended) with one person going from place to place to run the scares. Aside from the Russians, we never saw any other patrons. So, I guess business was waning back then. Though if I recall, the owner sold it for condos, rather than lack-luster attendance.


----------



## SpectreTTM (Aug 22, 2005)

Damn Progress


----------



## Spookkid (Dec 27, 2005)

SpectreTTM said:


> Damn Progress


I know I saw that, I can't belive how easy it came down.


----------



## MacabreManor (Jul 23, 2007)

Kind of scary when you think about it


----------



## Front Yard Fright (Dec 23, 2005)

Aww man!!
That sucks so much!
I knew the place was big... but looking at it in the video compaird to the bulldozers... The place was HUGE!
It really sucks when all of these big haunts go down the shoot.
.


----------

